# Peppermint Crisp Tart Recipe



## AndreH

Hi Fellow Vapours,

Need some advice.

I want to mix a Peppermint Crisp Tart ejuice but before i mix i would just like to have some thoughts around the recipe.

So far the recipe looks like this:

50/50 or 60/40?

FW Mint Chocolate 6% (Correct concentrate?)
FA Whipped Cream 5%
FA Condensed Milk 2%
CAP Graham Cracker 1.5%

Thanks a mill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I have not yet tried a Peppermint Crisp Tart, but here is a recipe by an experienced DIYer and now a commercial juice maker too.

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> I have not yet tried a Peppermint Crisp Tart, but here is a recipe by an experienced DIYer and now a commercial juice maker too.
> 
> Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.


I can vouch for the recipe in the link @Andre provided, probably one of the best Peppermint Crisp tart's I've had.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

I am definitely mixing this up in the new month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

